

Futuremark Posts More Screenshots for Next 3DMark Benchmark Suite - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/futuremark_posts_more_screenshots_next_3dmark_benchmark_suite2012

======
jimmthang
so pretty

